

Offer HN: get the perfect elevator pitch, free of charge - keiferski

I recently started a site that creates elevator pitches for startups. I've already gotten a few customers and everything is going well. Here's the link:<p>http://www.pitchremix.com/<p>One point of feedback I've gotten is the lack of social proof / testimonials. So, in an effort to improve my site, I'm offering free elevator pitch consulting (to the first 5 people to contact me.) The site explains how it works.<p>All that I ask in return: when you're satisfied with your pitch, you write a 2-3 sentence testimonial, and let me feature it on the site. This is extra marketing for your site too.<p>If you're interested, email me at Contact@PitchRemix.com with answers to the 4 questions below. Thanks!<p>--------<p>- Describe your company, or post a link to your website.<p>- How big is your market? If you have competitors, why are you better than them?<p>- What are some impressive metrics about your company? (If you have any). For example, how many users you have, or your total revenue so far.<p>- Why are you (or your team) perfect for this startup?
======
keiferski
Clickable: <http://www.pitchremix.com/>

------
larrys
I'm missing or not seeing on pitchremix who you are and why you are qualified
to do this consulting. Obviously that should be on the site.

~~~
keiferski
Thanks for the heads up. I recently edited out a lot of the text on the site,
and must have forgotten to put that back in. (Site's still in construction-
mode).

I personally run another business and pitch it to clients all the time.
(Nomvilla.com). I've also pitched clients in person and investors at
university events, startup events, etc.

In general though, think of this more as an editing service. You'll know more
about your business and the people you're pitching to than we can; our job is
to help you communicate your message clearly and effectively.

(That's also why I'm offering free services - to get some more experience and
social proof)

~~~
larrys
By "university events" I'm assuming you are a student.

Even if that is the case you should reveal more publicly who you are (fn,ln).
You are selling a personal service and people will want to know who they are
dealing with. You are selling yourself. Even if "yourself" is just starting
out.

(Separately you should also get pitchrejig.com and if at all possible remove
the whois privacy on your domains some of us check things like that..)

~~~
keiferski
Thanks for the feedback. I'll think about adding my name somewhere on the
site, and turning off whois privacy.

------
youngdev
Most of the information that you are asking on your website is part of the
elevator pitch. By answering those questions the user will pretty much create
the pitch themselves.

~~~
keiferski
Right, but the point of an elevator pitch is to have a polished, 30-second-or-
less summary of what you do.

Filling out the questions with any level of detail will get you way over 30
seconds, and it'll probably be poorly organized and unclear. Our job is to
take your description of the business and distill it down into an effective
pitch.

